# When God Made EMTs/Paramedics



## emtchick171 (Nov 7, 2010)

When God made EMTs and Paramedics......

When the Lord made EMTs and Paramedics, he was into his sixth day of overtime when an angel appeared and said, "You're doing a lot of fiddling around on this one," And the Lord said, "Have you read the specs on this order?

An EMT/Paramedic has to be able to carry an injured person up a wet, grassy hill in the dark, dodge stray bullets to reach a dying child unarmed, enter homes a health inspector wouldn't touch, and not wrinkle their uniform."

"He has to be able to lift three times his own weight, crawl into wrecked cars with barely enough room to move, and console a grieving mother as he is doing CPR on a baby he knows will never breathe again."

"He has to be in top mental condition at all times, running on no sleep, black coffee, and half eaten meals. And he has to have six pairs of hands."

The angel shook her head slowly and said, "Six pairs of hands....no way." "It's not the hands that are causing me problems," said the Lord, "It's the three pairs of eyes an EMT/Medic has to have." "That's on the standard model?" asked the angel.

The Lord nodded. "One pair that sees open sores as he's drawing blood and asks the patient if they may be HIV positive," (When he already knows and wishes he'd taken that accounting job)

"Another pair here on the side of his head for is partner's safety. Another pair of eyes here in front that can look reassuringly at a bleeding victim and say 'You'll be all right ma'am' when he knows it isn't so."

"Lord," said the angel, touching his sleeve, "rest and work on this tomorrow."

"I can't," said the Lord, "I already have a model that can talk a 250 pound drunk out from behind a steering wheel without incident and feed a family of five on a private service paycheck."

The angel circled the model of the paramedic very slowly, "Can it think?" she asked.

"You bet," said the Lord. "It can tell you the symptoms of 100 illnesses, recite drug calculations in its sleep; intubate, defibrillate, medicate, and continue CPR nonstop over terrain that any doctor would fear...and still it keeps its sense of humor."

"This EMT/Medic also has phenomenal control. He can deal with a multi-victim trauma, coax a frightened elderly person to unlock their door, comfort a murder victim's family, and then read in the
daily paper how EMTs and Paramedics were unable to locate a house quickly enough, allowing a person to die. A house which had no street sign, no house numbers, no phone to call back."

Finally, the angel bent over and ran her finger across the cheek of the EMT/Paramedic.

"There's a leak," she pronounced. "I told you that you were trying to put too much into this model."

"That's not a leak," said the Lord, "It's a tear."
"What's the tear for?" asked the angel.

"It's for bottled-up emotions, for patients they tried in vain to save, for commitment to hope that they will make a difference in a person's chance to survive, for life."

"You're a genius," said the angel.

The Lord looked somber, "I didn't put it there."









A friend e-mailed this to me & I thought I would share it.


----------



## CAO (Nov 7, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## firetender (Nov 8, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> When God made EMTs and Paramedics......
> 
> Finally, the angel bent over and ran her finger across the cheek of the EMT/Paramedic.
> 
> ...


 
Of all the things spoken of, this is the part medics tend to least. It's not the medic's inattention to it, it's that there are no other medics there to recieve it without judgment. Consequently, everyone suffers alone over the very same stuff.

I think the Angel understands now, but I also think we need to be Angels for each other.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like this! I haven't even started classes yet and it still almost put a tear in my eye.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 8, 2010)

firetender said:


> Of all the things spoken of, this is the part medics tend to least. It's not the medic's inattention to it, it's that there are no other medics there to recieve it without judgment. Consequently, everyone suffers alone over the very same stuff.
> 
> I think the Angel understands now, but I also think we need to be Angels for each other.



 I agree with you  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 20, 2010)

I like this. I've read different versions of "When God made..." but this is my favorite.


----------

